
Ruby 3x3 Progress - hit8run
http://engineering.appfolio.com/appfolio-engineering/2017/12/4/hows-progress-on-ruby-3x3
======
jaredcwhite
Any significant change to the language is certainly going to take time and
careful attention, so I'm not surprised the guilds and typing stuff hasn't
fully seen the light of day at this point. Performance progress is certainly
welcome...while I applaud the goal of 3x speed over Ruby 2.0, I'd be quite
content with only 2x, which I suspect is a more realistic target.

------
bakery2k
Really interested to see what approach Ruby takes when it comes to typing
support. Matz has said that "optional typing should honor duck typing" [1],
which will require a very different approach to the simple nominal typing
that's been added to recent versions of Python.

[1] [https://bugs.ruby-lang.org/issues/5583#note-7](https://bugs.ruby-
lang.org/issues/5583#note-7)

------
genzoman
Ruby is the mainframe of the web. It will be around for a long time, but
nobody should start a business built on it now. And just like the mainframe,
there will be a select few who make a lot of money at it. IMO most companies
will eventually just rewrite their projects in something more modern.

~~~
hit8run
Why do you think that and what is your alternative?

